# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  how to fix this water pooling on pathway?

## wozzzzza

got a pathway that when it rains it collects water, you can see how bad it is from this picture and it gets worse when its raining.
how to fix this so water runs off? should i build it up somehow so it runs off the edge or make a drain of some sort at that yellow line so it drains off below and build it up a bit to tilt that way to the drain?
any ideas??

----------


## Bart1080

one of these works perfectly for the next person that walks past it  :Smilie:   https://www.amazon.com.au/YOCADA-Adj...78266316&psc=1

----------


## cyclic

Drill a hole through it

----------


## r3nov8or

Angle-grind thin channels from the deepest point of each puddle, to over the edge of the balcony (and keep them clean). The one near the edge would be the best one to test this on. Unsure whether it would compromise the floor structurally, highly dependent on how deep the channels need to be to create a slight fall to the balcony edge. 
More work and for a pro would be to prepare the surface and add a screed to create the fall over the length of the problem

----------


## wozzzzza

> Angle-grind thin channels from the deepest point of each puddle, to over the edge of the balcony (and keep them clean). The one near the edge would be the best one to test this on. Unsure whether it would compromise the floor structurally, highly dependent on how deep the channels need to be to create a slight fall to the balcony edge.

   not something i want to do for that reason.  

> More work and for a pro would be to prepare the surface and add a screed to create the fall over the length of the problem

  thinking about this but would weight be an issue?

----------


## r3nov8or

For both of the options I mentioned, you need to get a measure of the extent of the problem. That is, how many millimetres of cut, or mm of the height of the screed. If it's less than 15 mm, I'd doubt either would be a problem, but not knowing the construction is problematic from this distance

----------


## r3nov8or

..or, of course, that floor squeegee  :Smilie:  
...or plastic 'cafe' blinds to keep the rain out of that section...

----------


## Whitey66

> ..or, of course, that floor squeegee  
> ...or plastic 'cafe' blinds to keep the rain out of that section...

   Or stop the person from over-watering that pot plant  :2thumbsup:

----------


## wozzzzza

> Or stop the person from over-watering that pot plant

  mother nature doesn't listen to me.

----------


## droog

> mother nature doesn't listen to me.

  Get the building restumped or underpinned with a slope on it ?

----------


## wozzzzza

> Get the building restumped or underpinned with a slope on it ?

   no stumps to begin with.

----------

